# LA Muscle Sculpt CLA



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been dieting and exercising for the past 3 weeks to try and get lean and lose a bit (well, a lot!) of body fat.

I'm doing okay and feeling good (think I can see some improvements and my trousers feel looser!) but I'm looking into getting a little bit of help in the way of LA Muscle Sculpt CLA.

So, I was wondering whether anyone has used it before and how they got on. Is it worth the money?

Any advice/reviews would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi! I use CLA and Acetyl L Carnitine but I get them really cheap from Bulkpowders. The Carnitine I use in powder form and the CLA in capsules. I think as long as the diet is clean these things possibly help. I can't use things like an ECA stack because of my prescription medicine for migraines but I would say it's definitely helping.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

LA muscle is really expensive imo


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

There is nothing special about LA muscle supps in comparison to BBW,MP,BP etc, other than flashy marketing, get some CLA from one of the bulk suppliers will do the same job, which to some is nothing at all, its debated frequently how beneifcial CLA is, but give it a go and see how u get on...


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

i take clas alongside dandelion root and some prebiotics and they all seems to work well together ..clas has different effectiveness for everyone but youve got nothing to loose giving them a try but i agree i get mine from oneon but myprotien do them cheap as well


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm sure CLA has been shown to do diddly for fat loss.

But anything LA Muscle is way over priced, myprotein CLA will do the same job for a lot less

http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/conjugated-linoleic-acid-does-it-aid-fat-loss-17


----------

